# T3 - Recovering after use



## Dianana (Jul 11, 2018)

Currently in the middle of a cut, about 4 weeks left.. will be adding clen and considering using t3 for the first time.

My only concern about t-3 is the recovery after you stop using. From what I've learnt when you stop using, your metabolism is gonna be very low and you'll have to stay in a deficit for a further couple weeks until your thyroid is back and running naturally

Once I reach a desired BF% I'd like to bulk, not spend another few weeks in a deficit for my thyroid to recover..

Another question is people that use it for bulking.. when you stop using it during a bulk surely if its shut your metabolism down you're gonna put on a lot of fat suddenly?

How do people that use it to cut come off of it into a bulk?

thanks


----------



## Mylittlepony (Jun 14, 2019)

You can taper off, but unless you use high doses for long period of time your thyroid will restart without issue.


----------



## Dianana (Jul 11, 2018)

Mylittlepony said:


> You can taper off, but unless you use high doses for long period of time your thyroid will restart without issue.


 Yeah, I'm not worried about my thyroid not restarting I know it will quite easily, I'm worried about it taking a few weeks of me having to eat less because my metabolism will be rock bottom while thyroid is recovering...

Also I heard tapering off is useless? because if you're still supplying your body with t3 your body ain't gonna produce it's own, better to just stop altogether so the thyroid kicks into gear asap?

Basically my question is, is it okay to stop using t3 on a cut and go into a bulk without worrying about gaining a ton of fat due to low metabolism?

And if you were using t3 on a bulk and decided to stop, would you adjust your calories?


----------



## Mylittlepony (Jun 14, 2019)

Dianana said:


> Yeah, I'm not worried about my thyroid not restarting I know it will quite easily, I'm worried about it taking a few weeks of me having to eat less because my metabolism will be rock bottom while thyroid is recovering...
> 
> Also I heard tapering off is useless? because if you're still supplying your body with t3 your body ain't gonna produce it's own, better to just stop altogether so the thyroid kicks into gear asap?
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't go straight in to a bulk from a cut no.

no I wouldn't adjust my calories on a bulk stopping t3. Why do you want to use t3 on a bulk?

youre kind of answering your own questions, if you read them back.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mylittlepony said:


> I wouldn't go straight in to a bulk from a cut no.
> 
> no I wouldn't adjust my calories on a bulk stopping t3. Why do you want to use t3 on a bulk?
> 
> youre kind of answering your own questions, if you read them back.


 T3 is a very misunderstood hormone. In low doses it increases metabolism and thus protein synthesis so is actually anabolic. It is only catabolic at high dose. In addition some AAS (Tren) slow the natural conversion of T4->T3 (which is in part why tren is so anticatabolic) so low dose supplementation on a bulk with tren is beneficial.


----------



## Mylittlepony (Jun 14, 2019)

Matt2 said:


> T3 is a very misunderstood hormone. In low doses it increases metabolism and thus protein synthesis so is actually anabolic. It is only catabolic at high dose. In addition some AAS (Tren) slow the natural conversion of T4->T3 (which is in part why tren is so anticatabolic) so low dose supplementation on a bulk with tren is beneficial.


 I'm aware, I wanted to hear your reasoning. You are asking pretty basic question but giving some advanced answers. Reality is, it won't make much difference. You've probably already decided what you're going to do, so experiment and see for yourself.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mylittlepony said:


> I'm aware, I wanted to hear your reasoning. You are asking pretty basic question but giving some advanced answers. Reality is, it won't make much difference. You've probably already decided what you're going to do, so experiment and see for yourself.


 Think you might have quoted the wrong person here....


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Dianana said:


> Yeah, I'm not worried about my thyroid not restarting I know it will quite easily, I'm worried about it taking a few weeks of me having to eat less because my metabolism will be rock bottom while thyroid is recovering...
> 
> Also I heard tapering off is useless? because if you're still supplying your body with t3 your body ain't gonna produce it's own, better to just stop altogether so the thyroid kicks into gear asap?
> 
> ...


 I've always gained some fat back after a t3 cycle whether I taper or crash it. Its best imo to think of it a different way, say you going to run a 6 week t3 cycle. Thats really a 10 week fat loss cycle because you need to continue the clean diet a few weeks after you stop all t3 because unless you get bloods you will have no clue when your natty t3 will be back on form. 2 Weeks doesn't feel long enough to me, 4 weeks sounds more realistic. More time improves your chances of not gaining fat from low natty t3. Jmo


----------



## BicepBandito (Jul 29, 2020)

it depends on the dose you'll be running

looks like it'll only be 25 if u got 4 weeks left so u got nothing to worry abuot


----------

